# Ci stava ballando  tra le nuvole i miei occhi



## scorpionisdead

Salut à tous,
Serait il possible qu'un italophone me donne les différantes signification de cette phrase?
*Ci stava ballando tra le nuvole i miei occhi
*Merci d'avance.


----------



## sivinka

Bienvenue scorpionisdead!!
Ta phrase n'a pas de sens en italien. Tu peux ajouter le contexte? (où tu l'a lue? Comme ça continue?)


----------



## scorpionisdead

sivinka said:


> Bienvenue scorpionisdead!!
> Ta phrase n'a pas de sens en italien. Tu peux ajouter le contexte? (où tu l'a lue? Comme ça continue?)



Bonjour Sivinka,
Oui bien-sur, on aura vu plus classe mais c'est le statut de mon ex copine sur un programme de messagerie instantanée. Il n'y a pas de suite, ce n'est que ça... Pour ce qui est du contexte je suppose qu'elle veut parler d'un adultère commis, ou de son futur
La partie qui reste un mystère pour moi est le "Ci stava ballando". J'ai trouvé sur le web ci et la que "stava" voulait dire "en train de" mais que cela pouvait aussi avoir une connotation "sexuelle" pour accepter une proposition, par ex. Pourriez vous m'éclairer à ce sujet?
Vous comprendrez aisément qu'il est très important pour moi d'en comprendre toutes les significations possible. 

Merci pour le temps consacré à ma demande.


----------



## lananina

Salut  scorpionisdead
c'est vrai que la phrase en soi ne donne pas trop de sens en italien, mais tu peux quand même te faire une idée de la signification générale si tu la coupes en 3: 
ci stava ballando - il/elle était en train de danser pour nous. 'Ci', c'est une sorte de datif éthique, qui exprime intérêt et participation, et qui donne aussi un ton familial. En alternative, mais de loin moins probable, on pourrait traduire "Il/elle était en train d'y danser" (là, dans les nuages?)
tra le nuvole- dans les nuages
i miei occhi- mes yeux
à toi de décider qui est le sujet, et s'il en train de danser parmi les nuages


----------



## scorpionisdead

Bonjour Lananina,

Quelle serait donc selon vous la bonne formulation et/ou grammaire?
Qu'en est il de la connotation "sexuelle"?

Cordialement 
Scorpion


----------



## sivinka

1) Le verb "stare" suivi du gerundio correspond à "etre en train de + infinitif".  
2) "Starci" peut etre utilisé dans une conversation* informelle* pour une connotation "sexuelle", mais pour ce cas il n'y a pas de gerundio après le verb. Pour example si tu veux conter à tes amis que tu as fait des avances à une fille et elle avait accepté, tu peux dire: "Ci ho provato (J'ai fait des avances) e ci stava (et elle avait accepté)."

En ton cas, la phrase est "stava ballando": ballando est le gerundio du verb ballare (dancer) donc il faut le traduire "Elle/Il (je ne sais pas le sujet) était en train de dancer".
Une traduction de la phrase (qui n'a pas de sens parce que la phrase originale en italien n'en a pas) est:  "Elle/Il était en train de dancer dans les nuages mes yeux"

P.S. "Ci" avant de "stava ballando" peut signifier "y" donc on peut penser que la tradution peut etre "Elle/Il était en train d'y (dans les nuages) dancer mes yeux"


----------



## scorpionisdead

On entre dans le vif du sujet, mais serait il possible qu'elle parle d'une personne qu'elle n'aurait su oublier pendant notre relation? 
Serait-il également possible qu'elle dise accepter des avances, en l'occurance?

Je ne vous remercierais jamais assez pour votre aide... MERCI beaucoup

Ps. je ne suis deja pas très bon avec la philo française, vous imaginez donc aisément ce qu'il en est pour l'italienne...


----------



## sivinka

Je voudrais vraiment t'aider, mais c'est beaucoup difficile comprendre ce que ta ex-copine veut dire avec cette phrase, surtout parce qu'il n'y a pas de ponctuation.
Pour example si j'écris "Ci stava. Ballando tra le nuvole, i miei occhi ...." je dis "Il/Elle avait accepté mes avances. En dansant dans les nuages, mes yeux...".


----------



## lananina

salut scorpionquand je t'ai répondu je n'avais lu que ton premier post, donc le coté sexuel m'avait carrément échappé! Bref, sivinka t'as parfaitement répondu. Juste une précisation:
il n'y a rien dans la phrase qui puisse suggérer "qu'elle parle d'une personne qu'elle n'aurait su oublier pendant notre relation". Il n'y a que cette image de quelqu'un qui se laisse faire, qui accepte des avances... qui dance.
bonne soirée


----------



## scorpionisdead

Me voila on ne peut plus renseigné sur le sujet.

@sivinka: merci beaucoup pour votre réponse avisée. 

@lananina: merci pour ces suppléments d'une précision déconcertante en tout points.


----------

